# Convertir .srt en .sub



## glabeus (15 Juillet 2010)

Je viens d'acheter OPlayerHD (qui permet de lire sur l'iPad des .avi (entre autres) sans avoir à les convertir.
Ca marche vraiment bien (je n'ai essayé que des fichiers "avi" de 350 Mb et 700 Mb)
Le seul regret (pour l'instant, la prise en charge du .srt serait en préparation) c'est que les fichiers sous-titres lus ne sont que ceux en .sub
Il faut donc convertir les .srt en .sub
Malgré mes recherches sur le web je n'ai rien trouvé (c'est toujours une conversion dans l'autre sens : .sub vers .srt qui est proposée)
Connaissez vous un logiciel qui fait ça bien sur Mac ? (j'ai essayé avec "Jubler" et "Sears" mais les .sub générés ne se lisent pas sur l'iPad)
Par contre en utilisant "Txt2VobSub" sur PC (n'existe pas sur Mac) la conversion marche (mais bon, je préfèrerais faire ça avec mon Mac !)
Avec "Txt2VobSub", petit problème, les sous-titres apparaissent en jaune, malgré tous les réglages que je peux faire ! Si vous avez des conseils


----------



## deadbone (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème. As tu trouvé une solution de ton côté ?


----------

